# Tool Bag..



## PexPlumber

Thought this would be fun, to post pictures of your tool bag, what do you really have in your tool bad? We all have things that don't go along with plumbing but we like to use.





I normally have my pipe wrench in there but I think it was on the shelf, I also have my basin Wrench in there my pipe dope and all purpose glue cleaner also. Nut drivers, screw drivers, I am not a fan of the 10 - 1.... They strip easy.. I also have linesmans and strippers.. Needle Nose pliers are really used with plumbing also... Lets see what you guys got.


----------



## Optimus Primer

I can't post my tool bag. Porno pictures aren't allowed.


----------



## leak1

i carry a 10 lb. sledgehammer, box of twinkies,dr. pepper & a hunting magazine in my tool bag. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PexPlumber

Lol that's a good one...


----------



## ToUtahNow

I find my Mr. Gadget trench-coat is all I need.

Mark


----------



## TheMaster

6in1 screwdriver,klein hollow shaft drivers through 9/16,mini hacksaw,copper tube cutters mini style and a set that will cut from 1/4-1 5/8 tube quick action,torpedo level,tape measure,t-handle allen wrenchs of two popular sizes and a folding set,torx 6-in-one screwdriver,stripped faucet seat remover,6' needle nose pliers,linesman pliers,8' cresent and 6' cresent,o ring pick,x-tra pair of nitrile gloves,pencil and pen/paper,inside pipe pvc cutter(drill type),1" and 3/4" spade bits,lennox 810-r sawblade,1/4 pint of rectorseal #5,teflon tape,solder seal plumber grease,piece of sandtape open mesh type wrapped around a roll of solder,pvc cutters,klein small wire strippers,razor knife. Then depending on the job I add specific tools like basin wrench,strainer wrench,mini impactor drill etc. Oh yeah also 2 sets of channellocks,phillips and flat screwdriver that are non conductive shafts.


----------



## Optimus Primer

I had no idea they made nut drivers in 9/16. Are Kleins the only one that makes them?


----------



## user4

house plumber said:


> I had no idea they made nut drivers in 9/16. Are Kleins the only one that makes them?


No, a lot of manufacturers do, I have a set from Armstrong that goes up to 5/8.


----------



## Optimus Primer

I had a helper that bought nut drivers out of the $9.99 bin at the mom and pop hardware. They weren't hollow shaft. I come out to the van and he had my drill on hammerdrill with my high speed drill bit trying to drill the center out to make it hollow. No longer a high speed bit now. :furious:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I need some of those bigger hallow shaft nut drivers. Id like some all the way up to 1-1/4". I got a kung fu grip. ratchets, I dont need no stinking ratchets.


----------



## Optimus Primer

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I need some of those bigger hallow shaft nut drivers. Id like some all the way up to 1-1/4". I got a *kung fu* *grip*. ratchets, I dont need no stinking ratchets.


 
Just like G.I. Joe?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Just call me Duke.:thumbsup:


----------



## user2091

what's a tool bag? kind of like a fanny pack? i carry a set of approved plans and 1 or 2 tools like... well maybe not, but a couple of good apprentices and it's a Plumbing party. you know us out of shape Plumbers!!!


----------



## TheMaster

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Just call me Duke.:thumbsup:


Yeah thats easy for me to relate the name Duke to you rockstar:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TheMaster said:


> Yeah thats easy for me to relate the name Duke to you rockstar:laughing:



you'll have to elaborate on that for me. I have marinated on it for a few minutes, and have no idea wut you mean.


----------



## PexPlumber

Wow your tool bag is packed.... You've got more then I do..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I have too many tools to list. I have 1 tool bag full of screw drivers, allen wrenches, pliers, nut drivers, tub sockets, seat wrenches, I have a big ass tool box full of pipe wrenches, hacksaws, bigger channel locks, crow bar, flat bar, bolt cutters, pvc cutters, hammers, chisles, tin snips, I have a 3rd tool box with 4 drawers and big top full of more screw drivers, wrenches, extractors, tap and dies, drill bits, staples gun, hammer drills, i have 4 of them big to small, cordless drills, saw zalls, levels 12" to 8 ft, 100 ft tapes, regular taps, telescoping mirrors and magnets, stethascope, crimpers, all sizes, i have more, but really dont see the point in listing them all


----------



## SlickRick

I am not feeling the love here...


----------



## Ron

Does anyone use a tool cabinet in there truck like this one I use in mine, it works like a charm, easy to find the tools I need to use at each job.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Ron The Plumber said:


> Does anyone use a tool cabinet in there truck like this one I use in mine, it works like a charm, easy to find the tools I need to use at each job.



I would need 3 of them ron.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron

The bottom drawer can hold all by battery powered tools.


----------



## SlickRick

I like the size of the chest Ron... I will buy one tomorrow...


----------



## Ron

slickrick said:


> I like the size of the chest Ron... I will buy one tomorrow...


You going to run out of money Rick if you buy everything we show you on here. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

I have a craftsman 7 drawer chest with the flip up lid completely full of tools. Another tool box full of tools that I hardly use. A paslode nailgun, 2 cordless hammerdrills, 1 corded hammerdrill, sds plus hammerdrill/chip hammer, 39 pc tap and die set 1 cordless sawzall, 1 corded sawzall, dewalt right angle drill with bits from 3/4 to 4 inch,4 1/2 grinder, 36 " 2 -24 " 1 -18" alum pipe wrenches, 2 - 18" front jaw ridgid pipe wrenches. All aluminum. 24 inch heavy pipe wrench. holesaws, dremel tool, 2 circular saws 1 cordless, .5 - 1" jet sweats, 160 pc socket set, 1 100 ft tape, 2 30 ft tapes 1 metric/ sae tape 3 torpedo levels, all the hand tools you would need or want. Most my hand tools are craftsman, some ridgid. No husky or lowes brand. I'm sure there are more. but that's all I'm typing. oh and a makita 18v cordless drill and impact drill. just bought thanksgiving weekend. 2 and 4 ft level. and the ridgid micro seesnake that i had to send back cuz the camera snapped off and 2 lennox hacksaws and a harp saw and a cable saw and pvc cutters


----------



## gear junkie

Here's my service bag.


----------



## TheMaster

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> you'll have to elaborate on that for me. I have marinated on it for a few minutes, and have no idea wut you mean.


 Duke,crap,poop,**** all mean the samething around here.:laughing:


----------



## Airgap

*NOT my Pex bag...*


----------



## gear junkie

Airgap, be careful with that push button torch. I had one blow up in my hand one time. Afterwards looking at it, I found it wasn't rated for mapp gas. What do you use propane for?


----------



## Airgap

gear junkie said:


> Airgap, be careful with that push button torch. I had one blow up in my hand one time. Afterwards looking at it, I found it wasn't rated for mapp gas. What do you use propane for?


I thought I checked it for Mapp, maybe not. Thanks man I,m going to check it now. I don't use that tank it always just seems to be in my way so I use it to fill out the bottom of the bag...

I checked it, it's good for mapp...


----------



## rocksteady

Here's a pic in the side doors of my van today. You can see my two bags and some other junk...
















Paul


----------



## undispised

probably a bad idea for me to post my toolbags here because i know ill have to clean them first,well this would probably give me a good reason to clean them after all


----------



## gear junkie

Another thing to get is an O Ratchet set. Use mine all the time.


----------



## JK949

Airgap said:


> I thought I checked it for Mapp, maybe not. Thanks man I,m going to check it now. I don't use that tank it always just seems to be in my way so I use it to fill out the bottom of the bag...
> 
> I checked it, it's good for mapp...



Get the silver Benzomatic at Depot, around $50, the cheaper one doesn't have flame adjust. Or the similar Lennox, you can replace the uppers from teh main body. I have the similar Turbotorch version, and I hear some stuff rattling around the plastic body. Still feels safer than the old style.


----------



## user4

I unloaded a bunch of stuff I haven't used in months off my truck today, including my rough in toolbag.


----------



## futz

Killertoiletspider said:


> I unloaded a bunch of stuff I haven't used in months off my truck today


Ohhhhh....  That's always a huge mistake. Every time I clean the truck, and remove stuff "I don't need", I invariably desperately need whatever I took out sometime during the next few days.


----------



## user4

I don't do plumbing work anymore, so I doubt I will need those tools anytime soon.


----------



## JK949

Killertoiletspider said:


> I unloaded a bunch of stuff I haven't used in months off my truck today, including my rough in toolbag.



Screwdrivers pointy end up? Ouch. Two different no-hub torque wrenches?


----------



## SlickRick

JK949 said:


> Screwdrivers pointy end up? Ouch. Two different no-hub torque wrenches?


Some gunfighters wear 2 guns.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

JK949 said:


> Screwdrivers pointy end up? Ouch. Two different no-hub torque wrenches?


Obviously, looking at the size of the pockets on that tool bag, he would have to set the screwdrivers in the position shown. Other wise, they would constantly fall out of the damn bag.

Is that a small, high dollar can of Mega loc in that tool bag soldier?


----------



## Cal

Ron The Plumber said:


> Does anyone use a tool cabinet in there truck like this one I use in mine, it works like a charm, easy to find the tools I need to use at each job.


 I have the 6 drawer from Blowes ,,, best thing i ever bought !! And now the thieves have to find the key to " liberate " my good stuff ,,,:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## gear junkie

Cal and Ron,
You guys don't take a service bag with you inside? You just take a few tools from your tool box? Is this right?


----------



## 422 plumber

JK949 said:


> Screwdrivers pointy end up? Ouch. Two different no-hub torque wrenches?


Probably Seekonk 5/16" and 3/8." The small Megaloc is how I roll. It's not the best paste, but it's the best non-sticky, hand gobbing up paste I have found. I keep Key-Tite on my van, but not in my tool bag. I can't lug my tool bag in anymore, my back hurts too much. I just throw a few tools in a bucket, plus whatever parts/fittings I need.


----------



## user4

JK949 said:


> Screwdrivers pointy end up? Ouch. Two different no-hub torque wrenches?


Pointy end up keeps the drivers from tearing through the bottom of the pockets. One torque wrench is 5/16 and the other is 3/8, they didn't get used much.


----------



## Ron

gear junkie said:


> Cal and Ron,
> You guys don't take a service bag with you inside? You just take a few tools from your tool box? Is this right?


I look at the job then get what is needed, works for me.


----------



## SlickRick

Ron The Plumber said:


> I look at the job then get what is needed, works for me.


Ron, you need a tool bag to go Rambo.


----------



## Ron

Rambo requires a tool belt not a tool box.


----------



## Cal

gear junkie said:


> Cal and Ron,
> You guys don't take a service bag with you inside? You just take a few tools from your tool box? Is this right?


 Oh NO SIR !!! I have the SPECTACULAR Veto Pro Closed cover XL 

http://www.vetopropac.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=304

Not enough ink my computer  to say how much I LOVE this bag !!!

REALLY has made my life easier ,!!


----------



## SlickRick

Cal said:


> Oh NO SIR !!! I have the SPECTACULAR Veto Pro Closed cover XL
> 
> http://www.vetopropac.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=304
> 
> Not enough ink my computer  to say how much I LOVE this bag !!!
> 
> REALLY has made my life easier ,!!


I checked them out. I am ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## rocksteady

slickrick said:


> I checked them out. I am ordering one tomorrow.


 
You need to take a break from the 'zone. You're going to go broke.







Paul


----------



## 422 plumber

slickrick said:


> I checked them out. I am ordering one tomorrow.


Slick,
how much has PZ either:
A, stimulated the economy because of great tool ideas you had to buy,:thumbup: or 
B, made your life so much easier because of great tool ideas?:thumbup:
I'm just sayin' 
Jeff


----------



## Cal

slickrick said:


> I checked them out. I am ordering one tomorrow.


 THAT will be a GREAT purchase !! CONGRATS !!


----------



## SlickRick

jjbex said:


> Slick,
> how much has PZ either:
> A, stimulated the economy because of great tool ideas you had to buy,:thumbup: or
> B, made your life so much easier because of great tool ideas?:thumbup:
> I'm just sayin'
> Jeff


It has done both!
I could be the McGuiver of the plumbing world and make my tools out of flint, and tool bags out of Wal-mart sacks. The overhead would be lower, time spent at 1 location would be greater. I leave that to my other guys. I am more of the Inspector Gadget of the plumbing world. I like having what makes my life easier. I take the jobs that require more brain work and finesse, and charge accordingly. On routine stuff, I am too fast for my on good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick

Cal said:


> THAT will be a GREAT purchase !! CONGRATS !!


So you liked the closed better than the open?


----------



## gear junkie

Killertoiletspider said:


> Pointy end up keeps the drivers from tearing through the bottom of the pockets. One torque wrench is 5/16 and the other is 3/8, they didn't get used much.


An option is to use short peices of 1/2" capped pvc as a sleeve.


----------



## TheMaster

I had a large ridgid tool bag I was using and you end up putting too much stuff in it and it gets too heavy. I still have it but just dont use it. If you fill it up you cant carry it and for residental repair somtimes it was just too big. I decided to go with several smaller tool bags.
Not to be negative tho,those are fine top of the line tool bags and I'm sure you will be happy of the quality. I also lean toward "quality" items when I make a purchase.


----------



## futz

Cal said:


> Oh NO SIR !!! I have the SPECTACULAR Veto Pro Closed cover XL
> 
> http://www.vetopropac.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=304
> 
> Not enough ink my computer  to say how much I LOVE this bag !!!
> 
> REALLY has made my life easier ,!!


My crappy plastic rough toolbox just broke its latches (too much weight) on Thursday. Maybe I'll try one of those bags - thanks for the link. If it works out good maybe I'll replace my badly overloaded finish box too.

I've never used a bag before. Always toolboxes. But it's hard to find good steel toolboxes these days. They're all crappy plastic, made for lightweight DIYers who have about six tools to put in them, and don't hold up well when loaded heavy.

EDIT: Ah, I see I can buy them locally at KMS Tools. Good stuff.


----------



## rocksteady

TheMaster said:


> I had a large ridgid tool bag I was using and you end up putting too much stuff in it and it gets too heavy. I still have it but just dont use it. If you fill it up you cant carry it and for residental repair somtimes it was just too big. I decided to go with several smaller tool bags.
> Not to be negative tho,those are fine top of the line tool bags and I'm sure you will be happy of the quality. I also lean toward "quality" items when I make a purchase.


 

I had the exact same problem. It seems that the weight of your bag is completely dependant on its size. I'd have a big bag and try to keep it light but after a few weeks the damned thing weighed 40 pounds. I have NO IDEA how you guys carry around pipe wrenches in your service bags.  I now have 3 smaller bags and it works real well. They're about 14" square and made by CLC. I really like them. 




Paul


----------



## user4

futz said:


> I've never used a bag before. Always toolboxes. But it's hard to find good steel toolboxes these days. They're all crappy plastic, made for lightweight DIYers who have about six tools to put in them, and don't hold up well when loaded heavy.


Take your pick.


----------



## Cal

slickrick said:


> So you liked the closed better than the open?


Rick ,,, Like the closed bag MUCH better for this reason ,,, how often i'm cutting drywall or drilling holes ,, close the flaps and keep that junk OUT !! Believe me ,,, i have tried MANY things and these bags are the best yet !!! 

You'll LOVE it !!


----------



## Cal

Oh , yeah ,,, and also for when the little kiddies come wandering around the tools . Bag is closed ,, kids won't get hurt  . Mostly just to keep the flying trash out is the reason i like the closed bag !


----------



## SlickRick

Cal said:


> Oh , yeah ,,, and also for when the little kiddies come wandering around the tools . Bag is closed ,, kids won't get hurt  . Mostly just to keep the flying trash out is the reason i like the closed bag !


Just finished my order.:thumbsup:


----------



## JK949

Cal said:


> Oh , yeah ,,, and also for when the little kiddies come wandering around the tools . Bag is closed ,, kids won't get hurt  . Mostly just to keep the flying trash out is the reason i like the closed bag !



It also looks like they would fit in the side doors of a utility body pickup. Most of our guys use 5gal buckets and liners. While that is a cheap option that lets you haul lots of tools, they don't fit in small spaces.


----------



## SlickRick

Talking about heavy tool box's... I was working as a apprentice in '75 for a plumber that was really good. He had a 4 drawer tool box that I had to lug from the truck, to the 5 story hospital, up and down the project, back to his truck everday. One day it fell off the 3rd floor :whistling2:. He said "Thats alright, things happen, I wanted a new box anyway." :thumbsup: He comes in the next day with a bigger box!  Lucky for me, they made him supt. shortly after, I started making my hrs. taking him to topless joints that girls I ran with worked. He gave his money to them for 6 mo. The girls lived in the same apt. complex as I did. I acted as body guard when they went out to party. Those were some wild times!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Was cleaning out the van today, and figured, why not humor you pexman. Here is a couple of tools that I own, would have pulled out the rest from the other truck, and all the power tools, but clearly, I would just be showing off.


]















Free to good home 2x12 wedge box just pay shipping.:thumbsup:







Alipine 12" subs, 200.00 plus shipping for both.


----------



## Cal

you REALLY need the Veto Pro tool bag !!! No ,,,, really


----------



## ILPlumber

That pile of tools is very cute RSP.:001_tongue:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I have more, and its not the size that counts. :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

whatever happened to pexplumber? 

Last activity- 12/24 @ 10:22 p.m.

I was wanting more work pics.


----------



## Airgap

ILPlumber said:


> whatever happened to pexplumber?
> 
> Last activity- 12/24 @ 10:22 p.m.
> 
> I was wanting more work pics.


Probably found an HVAC forum...


----------



## TheMaster

ILPlumber said:


> That pile of tools is very cute RSP.:001_tongue:


 Looks like he robbed a pawnshop.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

slickrick said:


> Talking about heavy tool box's... I was working as a apprentice in '75 for a plumber that was really good. He had a 4 drawer tool box that I had to lug from the truck, to the 5 story hospital, up and down the project, back to his truck everday. One day it fell off the 3rd floor :whistling2:. He said "Thats alright, things happen, I wanted a new box anyway." :thumbsup: He comes in the next day with a bigger box!  Lucky for me, they made him supt. shortly after, I started making my hrs. taking him to topless joints that girls I ran with worked. He gave his money to them for 6 mo. The girls lived in the same apt. complex as I did. I acted as body guard when they went out to party. Those were some wild times!


 So you use to be a pimp:laughing:


----------



## user4

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Was cleaning out the van today, and figured, why not humor you pexman. Here is a couple of tools that I own, would have pulled out the rest from the other truck, and all the power tools, but clearly, I would just be showing off.
> 
> 
> ]
> View attachment 4279


If you handed me that hammerdrill and sent me to drill ceiling anchors all day I would quit on the spot.


----------



## TheMaster

Killertoiletspider said:


> If you handed me that hammerdrill and sent me to drill ceiling anchors all day I would quit on the spot.


 I would quit on the spot if you handed me any drill and told me to drill ceiling anchors all day


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Killertoiletspider said:


> If you handed me that hammerdrill and sent me to drill ceiling anchors all day I would quit on the spot.


It's good for what I use it for KTS. Some tools have great applications, some do not. I would not hand you that, to drill anchors all day. I would hand you that to drill maybe 10 anchors. 

What do you like to use for pre cast, over head anchors?


----------



## user4

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It's good for what I use it for KTS. Some tools have great applications, some do not. I would not hand you that, to drill anchors all day. I would hand you that to drill maybe 10 anchors.
> 
> What do you like to use for pre cast, over head anchors?


A Hilti TE-16, or any D-handle equivalent, I have yet to find one that is lighter than a Hilti.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Killertoiletspider said:


> A Hilti TE-16, or any D-handle equivalent, I have yet to find one that is lighter than a Hilti.



Well, see, that is the right tool for the job. What kind of fasteners do you like for precast? I like the drive pin type for 3/8 or 1/2 all thread rods? Plus, do you have a trick to keep the pre cast from chipping like crazy when your drilling them out?


----------



## SlickRick

I don't exactly what precast is, but I have always used Hilti drop-in anchors.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Precast concrete is like, formed at the plant, then deliverd and welded in place. Its a lot harder than conrete pourd on the job.


----------



## user4

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Precast concrete is like, formed at the plant, then deliverd and welded in place. Its a lot harder than conrete pourd on the job.


It's also known as Flexicore, since it is hollow, when I did buildings that used it I planned my runs on the hollows in the Flexicore and used toggles, for the areas that were solid I used standard anchors, Hilti offers some that are half the height of standard drop in anchors.


----------



## SlickRick

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's also known as Flexicore, since it is hollow, when I did buildings that used it I planned my runs on the hollows in the Flexicore and used toggles, for the areas that were solid I used standard anchors, Hilti offers some that are half the height of standard drop in anchors.


We used 3/4" long hilti anchors on post tension. Does everyone have to core these jobs or can you go to the plant and layout sleeves and inserts?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I like to use these. They work pretty well.













http://www.powers.com/product_06308.html


----------



## SlickRick

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I like to use these. They work pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.powers.com/product_06308.html


Looks just like a Hilti, probably cheaper.

I have been out of the commercial side for @ 7-8 yrs. We used Redhead or Hilti. I am suprised they are not plastic by now.


----------



## ESPinc

slickrick said:


> We used 3/4" long hilti anchors on post tension. Does everyone have to core these jobs or can you go to the plant and layout sleeves and inserts?


On post tension we have the engineer lay out the grid then core drill. I was doing a remodel on a condo unit in Ft Lauderdale a few years back on the 25th floor. The guy drilling the floor for a hand rail divider hit a cable, it popped and blew out the concrete and stucco which landed in the pool, thank god no one was out there.


----------



## PexPlumber

Well been awhile since i been on, basketball and work and the holidays been a lot goin on... Like how this post got a lot of posts.. but anyways, I don't have any new work pics but after the first of the year i'll have plenty to post... I also used oneo f those plastic tool boxes and glad that I went to the bag very easy to find stuff..


----------



## Ashleymc

*3 tools to carry in initially..*

:whistling2: large plyers -4 in 1 screwdriver-adjustable wrench..and my LED rechargeable spotlighter..

Why carry the "shop" in for a housecall??

thats what 2nd trip to truck is for..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

PexPlumber said:


> Well been awhile since i been on, basketball and work and the holidays been a lot goin on... Like how this post got a lot of posts.. but anyways, I don't have any new work pics but after the first of the year i'll have plenty to post... I also used oneo f those plastic tool boxes and glad that I went to the bag very easy to find stuff..



Theres nothing but big tools in that plastic tool box of mine.


----------



## PexPlumber

My channellocks flash light 10-1 screw driver even tho it slips, and a small adjustable wrench on house calls..... also ZIP-TIES lol


----------



## TheMaster

PexPlumber said:


> My channellocks flash light 10-1 screw driver even tho it slips, and a small adjustable wrench on house calls..... also ZIP-TIES lol


 What kinda crappy flashlight do you use?


----------



## SlickRick

Just wait 'till my new Veto tool bag gets here, I will be going triple Rambo.


----------



## PexPlumber

does my flashlight have to be crappy? i actually use a dewalt flashlight that came with my set... if that's crappy it works for me... just fine. i don't need the sun to fix a leak or run some pipe clear a drain you know


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

SOmeone is drunk typing.


----------

